# Weapons Grade



## Deleted member 74752 (Oct 24, 2010)

Most everything is in my specs. I just took upgrade out of the arena on this one lol.
































First runs...


----------



## overclocker (Oct 24, 2010)

Sick system, nice settup to!


----------



## CDdude55 (Oct 24, 2010)

That's an insanely powerful m-ATX system!!


----------



## Deleted member 74752 (Oct 24, 2010)

Thanks guys - What, no jokes about my mouse?


----------



## Solaris17 (Oct 24, 2010)

rickss69 said:


> Thanks guys - What, no jokes about my mouse?
> 
> http://i434.photobucket.com/albums/qq69/rickss69/BestEver.jpg



no dude its all good. you like huge balls. and thats fine. this forum is for everyone.


----------



## Deleted member 74752 (Oct 24, 2010)

Solaris17 said:


> no dude its all good. you like huge balls. and thats fine. this forum is for everyone.



I prefer "You got huge balls" thank you very much...


----------



## streetfighter 2 (Oct 24, 2010)

rickss69 said:


> Thanks guys - What, no jokes about my mouse?



Now that you mention it, who builds their computer on a kitchen counter?  That's where you cook food, not computers.  Didn't your mother teach you better? 



CDdude55 said:


> That's an insanely powerful m-ATX system!!


This!


----------



## Solaris17 (Oct 24, 2010)

streetfighter 2 said:


> Now that you mention it, who builds their computer on a kitchen counter?  That's where you cook food, not computers.  Didn't your mother teach you better?
> 
> 
> This!



on the contrary. he/she it might be female. in which case building PC's in the KITCHEN?! seems legit.




NOTE: I am not sexist in any way shape or form and am entirely capable of making my own sandwich however it was too good of a bad joke to keep to myself.


----------



## f22a4bandit (Oct 24, 2010)

How do you enjoy that trackball? I'm sure it's pretty awesome for FPS gaming. Snap shooting must be pretty incredible.

Oh yeah, very nice system by the way. I wish I had the resources to build something that extremely awesome!


----------



## Deleted member 74752 (Oct 24, 2010)

streetfighter 2 said:


> Now that you mention it, who builds their computer on a kitchen counter? That's where you cook food, not computers. Didn't your mother teach you better?



Lol! It was the only open hole I had atm...


----------



## energylove (Oct 24, 2010)

so cooooool


----------



## scaminatrix (Oct 24, 2010)

Can we get some more pics of the water cooling please? Looks funky from what I can see...


----------



## morpha (Oct 24, 2010)

I am a big fan of ITX computers... built one for myself. Though its much smaller.


----------



## Deleted member 74752 (Oct 24, 2010)

scaminatrix said:


> Can we get some more pics of the water cooling please? Looks funky from what I can see...



Ok Mr. Funky - Of course it would be impossible to incorporate a Boreas inside a SG02. Future plans are to install all on a furniture grade wooden base with a smoked acrylic cover at the rear of the pc to hide your "funkiness". 

Also I am debating airbrushing the case with COD themes.


----------



## scaminatrix (Oct 24, 2010)

rickss69 said:


> Ok Mr. Funky - Of course it would be impossible to incorporate a Boreas inside a SG02. Future plans are to install all on a furniture grade wooden base with a smoked acrylic cover at the rear of the pc to hide your "funkiness".
> Also I am debating airbrushing the case with COD themes.
> http://i434.photobucket.com/albums/qq69/rickss69/DSC00575.jpg



Aah, looking funky means looking good this side of the pond  still looks good though, I like the industrial look of the Boreas.


----------



## Deleted member 74752 (Oct 24, 2010)

Haha! I forgot about that '60's terminology...


----------



## 1Kurgan1 (Oct 25, 2010)

I like it, but with a name like that, I always think of CM HAF cases, I've always reffered to them as the Humvee of cases. Should maybe sand it down and paint it with a crinkle rough flat black paint that has some texture. The TEC is sweet, I haven't ever looked into them because price, so I'm assuming thats very painful on the wallet.


----------



## Deleted member 74752 (Oct 25, 2010)

What I would really like to do is have someone airbrush some COD scenes/images all over the case.


----------



## JATownes (Oct 25, 2010)

Very sick setup.  I really like the name too..."Dynamite in a Shoebox"


----------



## cadaveca (Oct 25, 2010)

Is that an Indigo Extreme thermal pad?


Thoughts?


----------



## Deleted member 74752 (Oct 25, 2010)

cadaveca said:


> Is that an Indigo Extreme thermal pad?
> 
> 
> Thoughts?



I assume you are talking about that blue patch under the water block. No, that is some painter's tape sealed with "Dragon Skin" to preclude any damage from condensation if it arises.


----------



## cadaveca (Oct 25, 2010)

Huh. Good idea.

What are your load temps?


----------



## Deleted member 74752 (Oct 25, 2010)

cadaveca said:


> Huh. Good idea.
> 
> What are your load temps?



Wait one and I will run something for you with RealTemp running in the background...


----------



## cadaveca (Oct 25, 2010)

Thanks. I'm on i5 matx as well now, considering moving all my pcs to smaller form factors. You've got alot of power in that little box though...you need 5970...


----------



## dr emulator (madmax) (Oct 25, 2010)

very nice gets the docs


----------



## copenhagen69 (Oct 25, 2010)

what keyboard is that?


----------



## Deleted member 74752 (Oct 25, 2010)

cadaveca said:


> Huh. Good idea.
> 
> What are your load temps?



Here you go bro...


----------



## Deleted member 74752 (Oct 25, 2010)

copenhagen69 said:


> what keyboard is that?



Saitek Cyborg - I really like it for gaming and everyday use.


----------



## Deleted member 74752 (Oct 25, 2010)

I almost made it a few minutes ago...


----------

